

Crypto Rebels (1993) - TriinT
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/1.02/crypto.rebels.html

======
mhb
All 14(!) pages together:
[http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/1.02/crypto.rebels_pr.htm...](http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/1.02/crypto.rebels_pr.html)

------
gasull
Where are they now?

~~~
sp332
Cypherpunk went corporate a while back.

